# Söylediklerin yalan(dir)



## Khaleid

hi I would like to know how this word (*Söylediklerin*) is formed from suffixes e.g. "*sevdim*" becomes "*sev*-: verb root, -*di*-:for past, -*m*: for 1st person singular. 
how can we translate it literally: What you said (or say?!!) is a lie?!!
 and please if someone can complete for me the same pattern for pronouns below:
_Ben_: Söylediklerim yalan(dir)
_Sen_: Söylediklerin yalan(dir)
_O_:?!!
_Biz_:?!!
_Siz_:?!!
_Onlar_:?!!


----------



## thedreamer

What you said is a lie! 

O(nun) soyledikleri yalan(dır)
Biz(im) söylediklerimiz yalan(dır)
siz(in) söyledikleriniz yalan(dır)
onlar(ın) söyledikleri yalan(dır)


----------



## thedreamer

söylediklerin

söyle: verb
di(k): past
ler: plural
in: you, singular


----------



## thedreamer

by the way, instead of saying "söylediklerin yalan(dır)", we generally say: "yalan söylüyorsun" (you're lying)


----------



## Khaleid

why you put (k) in parenthesis in (-dik)


----------



## Khaleid

I know but I saw that sentence in text and I wanted to know more about it


----------



## ancalimon

thedreamer said:


> söylediklerin
> 
> söyle: verb
> di(k): past
> ler: plural
> in: you, singular



We can probably also divide "söyle" into at least two parts.  (söy & le)


----------



## thedreamer

söyledim, söyledin, söyledi.
these are the past versions. 

söyledi*ğ*im, söyledi*ğ*in, söyledi*ğ*i (singular) or söyledi*k*lerim, söyledi*k*lerin, söyledi*k*leri (plural)
these additional letters (ğ is a softer version of k) are not related to past tense or the person. They seem to be related with the object which is present in this case (_what_ I said).


----------

